# الانجيل كامل الملحن بصوت المعلم ابراهيم عياد



## emill (11 مارس 2010)

نقدم لكم


الانجيل الملحن


بصوت المعلم ابراهيم عياد







انجيل متي انجيل يوحنا انجيل مرقس انجيل لوقا



للتحميل

*انجيل لوقا 

انجيل متى* *

انجيل يوحنا 

انجيل مرقس 
*


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2010)

شكرا للكتاب المقدس الرب يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (12 مارس 2010)

جميل اوي اوي 

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك و مجهودك


----------



## emill (19 مارس 2010)

شكرا لمروركم


----------



## العبد الخاطيء (19 مارس 2010)

اخي العزيز تم حذف الروابط للاسف الشديد واتمنى اعاده رفعها لو سمحت على سيرفر اخر والرب يبارك تعبك مقدما اخي
​


----------



## wwmmkk (20 مارس 2010)

اخي العزيز تم حذف الروابط للاسف الشديد واتمنى اعاده رفعها لو سمحت على سيرفر اخر والرب يبارك تعبك مقدما اخي


----------



## oesi no (20 مارس 2010)

*دى اللينكات اللى شغالة 
انجيل لوقا 

انجيل متى* *

انجيل يوحنا 

انجيل مرقس 



*​


----------



## king (20 مارس 2010)

الاروابط مش شغالة ارجو الاهتمام


----------



## oesi no (21 مارس 2010)

*الروابط شغاله انا مجربها بنفسى 
*​


----------



## abanobpoppop (21 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااا جدا انا بجد كان نفسى فية جدا


----------



## hany13 (21 مارس 2010)

*الاناجيل الاربعة مرتلة بصوت الملعم ابراهيم عياد    

http://www.4shared.com/dir/30829785/589ee1f7/______.html*​


----------



## تاج الملك (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح اترك لكم**
*


----------



## goldenhair (7 ديسمبر 2013)

Thanks for your effort, God bless u


----------



## مكارى رزق (10 يونيو 2014)

شكرا ليك


----------

